# Bad table saw etiquette. ***WARNING PG-13*** But funny.



## davidswoodwrks (Aug 14, 2010)

My buddy sent me this knowing I do wood working and thought I would get a kick out of it, I did, and think you all will too.

http://women.hawtness.com/2010/09/15/wtf-girl-photos-how-is-this-a-good-idea/


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm really getting old. I found myself more interested in the saw than the girl. I've never seen a saw quite like that.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm just wondering if there's a splitter on that saw. ???


----------



## whit (Jul 6, 2007)

Boy, I dsure hopet theyt took kthe llockout toff the switchb beforet tthey pput heru upt there.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey Charlie,

I think there's a splitter on there, but it ain't on the saw….....Look again….. lol.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Rich,

You've probably never seen a girl like that, either….... lol.. She looks a lot like my first wife.


----------



## JWood (May 9, 2009)

Was that A Ryobi BT3000?


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

What saw? There was a saw?


----------



## davidswoodwrks (Aug 14, 2010)

Glad you guys enjoyed the posting, I was a little unsure about posting it, but glad I did. If I come across anymore tool demo's I will share.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

David I rather cut my dovetails with hand tool, thank you.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Blackcherry, if you post a photo of your dovetail saw I'm outta here!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

If this is suppose to be a new safety poster there is obviously something wrong - she doesn't have her safety glasses on. Maybe the photographer didn't notice this. I wonder why. 

However, there is one positive note. There is no loose clothing that might get caught in the saw.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Now that you mention it, her hair should be pulled back as well.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm nt just a funny guy… I can play straight man every now and then as well.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

You boys are gonna get in troubleeeeee.  Now behave.. down boy.. down…


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

So, softcore pornography and the associated innuendo is OK, but my picture of Mexican recliners isn't. Gotcha. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

That picture would make a good poster for the shop…


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Even though the subject says pg13, based on some of the comments made in here I'm thinking I'll wait till I get home to view the pic.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

Picture sites are blocked on this computer, but imagine a group of laborers taking a break, with their wheelbarrows tilted all the way back until the ends of the handles are resting on the ground, and sitting in them. As for being upset, no joke upsets me (in fact, PM me the 9-11 jokes, really). I oppose censorship, and its inevitably inconsistent and arbitrary standards strongly. I also offer no apology for posting the "Mexican recliners" picture.

By the way: the picture was sent to me by an actual Mexican, who yes, literally swam across the Rio Grande.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

We could use some ****************************** jokes for a change of pace, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Mogebier (Feb 4, 2010)

There was a saw in that photo somewhere?

Oh yeah. Sorry, I still have testosterone


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

uh oh.. I told you that you boys were going to get in trouble..


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

I wasn't slammed; my post just quietly disappeared. Sanitized.


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

Yeah rivergirl, you were right again. And it wasn't even over the girl, I mean the saw. I could do with an assistant in my shop…


----------



## Clarence (Nov 23, 2009)

Is this a competing model for the "weenie" saw?


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

there was a posting a few moths ago about a guy who cut his privates on a table saw, maybe this is the one.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey did you hear the one about the white, Protestant, very average looking, middle class guy who didn't own a recliner?


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

Let me guess: No - nobody has! ;o)


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Well they might have heard it, but it really wasn't funny enought to recall


----------



## NathanAllen (Oct 16, 2009)

Jeff,

Yep that's a BT3K, pretty amazing she is able to perch in the four inches or so behind the blade.


----------



## PBthecat (Jan 18, 2010)

Wonder if the guys at SawStop would be interested in that angle…


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

PB, that would be much more fun and interesting than the hot dog demo!


----------

